# Bad Days



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

We've all had them, but have you had "Suspended, inverted, from your buddy's canopy at 150 feet" bad?

http://www.gregbaker.smugmug.com/gallery/6492702_ZFdtB#!i=412299648&k=4hBphHN&lb=1&s=A


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We've all had them, but have you had "Suspended, inverted, from your buddy's canopy at 150 feet" bad?



I blame the latest SCOTUS ruling.


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2015)

Just wow. Any idea how that ended?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 2, 2015)

During your descent keep a look out for fellow jumpers and always follow the three rules of the air. Repeat them after me: Always look before you turn, always turn in the opposite direction to avoid collisions, and the lower jumper always has the right of way.

Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> During your descent keep a look out for fellow jumpers and always follow the three rules of the air. Repeat them after me: Always look before you turn, always turn in the opposite direction to avoid collisions, and the lower jumper always has the right of way.
> 
> Hope no one was hurt.



Repeating now, Viper Sir. 

(No, I'll never need them. But when you say to repeat something, even I know well enough to do it. )


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

Dame said:


> Just wow. Any idea how that ended?



According to the photographer (and I believe that was shot on Sicily at Bragg) they cleared about 20-ish feet before landing. Even if it were slightly higher I'd need a change of underwear.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> According to the photographer (and I believe that was shot on Sicily at Bragg) they cleared about 20-ish feet before landing. Even if it were slightly higher I'd need a change of underwear.



That's about 1 second to prepare to land... I doubt the result was a textbook PLF, if a PLF at all.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> That's about 1 second to prepare to land... I doubt the result was a textbook PLF, if a PLF at all.



At that point anything other than "broken neck" or "fractured skull" is a victory. "Luckiest tib-fib fracture of my life!"


----------

